# Visa 476 for Computer Science Graduate from UK



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Hi. I have a question regarding skill visa 476 for australia. Has anyone applied this visa on the bases of BSc or MSc Computer science degree?. As far as i know that engineering council UK has given license to BCS and if the course is accredited for chartered engineer status, then it falls under Washington accord. I can find my degree of MSc Computer Science on the Engineering council UK accredited courses database. So does this makes me eligible for this visa?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

anyone??? is someone with appropriate information?


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi. I have a question regarding skill visa 476 for australia. Has anyone applied this visa on the bases of BSc or MSc Computer science degree?. As far as i know that engineering council UK has given license to BCS and if the course is accredited for chartered engineer status, then it falls under Washington accord. I can find my degree of MSc Computer Science on the Engineering council UK accredited courses database. So does this makes me eligible for this visa?


Your qualification for 476 visa must contain a major sequence of study or specialization in engineering, such as:

civil engineering
structural engineering
chemical engineering
environmental engineering
electrical and electronics engineering
mechanical, production and plant engineering
mining and material engineering.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Your qualification for 476 visa must contain a major sequence of study or specialization in engineering, such as:
> 
> civil engineering
> structural engineering
> ...


Hi jahanzeb.... thanx for the reply....but i know this and it doesn't include software engineering as well but two of my mates have recently got visa 476 on the bases of MSc Software Engineering from Uk.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi jahanzeb.... thanx for the reply....but i know this and it doesn't include software engineering as well but two of my mates have recently got visa 476 on the bases of MSc Software Engineering from Uk.


You should be OK, at least in respect of your academic qualification. Did you completed your Engineering degree from a recognized institution in the last two years?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> You should be OK, at least in respect of your academic qualification. Did you completed your Engineering degree from a recognized institution in the last two years?



yes. I recently got graduated in 2015


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

any one with the same case?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

*476 visa for Computer Science*

I have got my visa 476 on the bases of msc computer science. I am writing this for all those who will be searching on the net and looking for information regarding eligibility for this visa in computing domain. I must say that if you have done your computing degree from UK then go to ECUK website and check either you course is listed in their accredited course search or not. IF it is their then you are eligible for this visa.


----------



## Asadkh7 (Aug 26, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> I have got my visa 476 on the bases of msc computer science. I am writing this for all those who will be searching on the net and looking for information regarding eligibility for this visa in computing domain. I must say that if you have done your computing degree from UK then go to ECUK website and check either you course is listed in their accredited course search or not. IF it is their then you are eligible for this visa.


Hi Bilal. Congrats on getting the 476 visa. Can you please let me know your university name from where have you done your Msc Computer Science? And whats the duration of this course. it should be 1 year i guess.


----------



## Asadkh7 (Aug 26, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> I have got my visa 476 on the bases of msc computer science. I am writing this for all those who will be searching on the net and looking for information regarding eligibility for this visa in computing domain. I must say that if you have done your computing degree from UK then go to ECUK website and check either you course is listed in their accredited course search or not. IF it is their then you are eligible for this visa.


Congrats Bilal for getting the visa. Can you please let me know from which University you have done your MSc computer science and what was its duration? Normally Its one year.


----------



## hadilotfi77.hl (2 mo ago)

bilalab89 said:


> *476 visa for Computer Science* I have got my visa 476 on the bases of msc computer science. I am writing this for all those who will be searching on the net and looking for information regarding eligibility for this visa in computing domain. I must say that if you have done your computing degree from UK then go to ECUK website and check either you course is listed in their accredited course search or not. IF it is their then you are eligible for this visa.


 hi .did you convert your visa to pr? is that easy to find job with the 476 visa


----------

